# Need small engine help - snow blower and its snowing



## sandyut (Dec 9, 2021)

I have a Husquavarna snow blower that has run flawlessly for years...till no and its snowing.  the engine is a single piston tecumseh 9 HP.   the engine revs up and down and backfires.  I changed the sparkplug and swapped the gas to no improvement.  if I leave the choke on slightly it settles quite a bit but that seems like a bad plan long term.  I am not much of an engine guy and I am not sure what to do.  I alwyas run it dry every spring so I dont think there is bad gas gummed up in there but I have no clue.  Anyone have some ideas?

thanks


----------



## rileybowler (Dec 9, 2021)

sandyut said:


> I have a Husquavarna snow blower that has run flawlessly for years...till no and its snowing.  the engine is a single piston tecumseh 9 HP.   the engine revs up and down and backfires.  I changed the sparkplug and swapped the gas to no improvement.  if I leave the choke on slightly it settles quite a bit but that seems like a bad plan long term.  I am not much of an engine guy and I am not sure what to do.  I alwyas run it dry every spring so I dont think there is bad gas gummed up in there but I have no clue.  Anyone have some ideas?
> 
> thanks


Try putting some of that gas cleaner in the fuel never can tell it just might work, sometimes it is the simple things that work, also check your air filter.


----------



## DougE (Dec 9, 2021)

Tear the carburetor down and clean out all the jets. I can't tell you how many times I've had to do this for people I know. That fuel just sits in the carburetor gumming everything up (especially this gasoline with the added corn liquor, which we should be drinking, not putting in our engines). I pull the carb, disassemble, soak the parts in solvent, and clean out all the holes in the jets with a welding torch tip cleaner. They run like they are supposed to when I get done.


----------



## Ringer (Dec 9, 2021)

Yep, carb clean out time. Especially if the fuel had any amount of ethanol in it.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 9, 2021)

ok, I will try the gas carb cleaner first for short term.  Im not super good with engines, but I can replace the carb.  I'll get one ordered and get to that after the storm.  The repair shop wanted $80 to pick up and deliver and $100 to rebuild or replace.  I found a replacement carb for $20 on Amazon.  id this fix on an Echo leaf blower and it was easy and worked perfect.

thanks all!!! after over 10 years of service this is the first issue I have ever had...kinda shocked me.  this thing starts first pull and run like a beast...or ran like one till today.


----------



## DougE (Dec 9, 2021)

It really ain't that hard to pull the carb that's on it and clean it out. All it takes is some basic hand tools to take it off and disassemble. I gotta realize, though, that what seems basic to me, might not be to someone else. I think I rebuilt my first small engine when I was around 12 and since graduated to car engines. For my latest trick, I did head gaskets on my 2003 duramax diesel last year. Now that was a job I don't wish to do again.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 9, 2021)

Backfire out of the carb or exhaust ?
I agree it's bad gas , but if it's popping out the carb it's a stuck intake valve . 
Surging could be a lean or rich condition , but if it improves with the choke on its lean . Cleaning the carb is a place to start , but if it's popping out the carb you will have to unstick the valve .


----------



## forktender (Dec 9, 2021)

When im doubt, replace the fuel and Carb, the carbs are cheap on amazon. Go with the after market carbs they are all made in the same factory in China, all of them.

I replace carbs every spring for mower, hedgers and tillers. It saves me LOTS of grief and only takes 10 minutes each.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 9, 2021)

Mine ran kind of wonky all year last year. I have a huge MTD gold. I had to leave the choke slightly turned a little less than run. It ran ok like that all winter but would idle a little rough at times. Heck I didn’t know you could buy entire replacement carbs so cheap. Wonder if that’s what I need too. I’m about as mechanically inclined as a newborn monkey.


----------



## DougE (Dec 9, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Backfire out of the carb or exhaust ?
> I agree it's bad gas , but if it's popping out the carb it's a stuck intake valve .
> Surging could be a lean or rich condition , but if it improves with the choke on its lean . Cleaning the carb is a place to start , but if it's popping out the carb you will have to unstick the valve .


A surge can also pop back through the carb. When the RPMs get low enough the engine will try and turn backward and pop through the carb. after the engine hiccups, it'll try to turn the right way again, but most of the time it will quit. I've actually had 2 stroke motors start running backward after such a hiccup. Yes, a 2 stroke is capable of running both directions. I have an old Yamaha 2 stroke golf cart around here and there is no transmission. the starter motor starts the motor in the opposite direction when you want to back up.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 9, 2021)

Popping out the carb is a burnt or stuck intake valve . If it backfires through the carb , yes that could be a kick back condition when it fires .


----------



## DougE (Dec 9, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Mine ran kind of wonky all year last year. I have a huge MTD gold. I had to leave the choke slightly turned a little less than run. It ran ok like that all winter but would idle a little rough at times. Heck I didn’t know you could buy entire replacement carbs so cheap. Wonder if that’s what I need too. I’m about as mechanically inclined as a newborn monkey.


If you can assemble an office chair from Walmart, you got enough skill to take the carb off and clean it.


----------



## DougE (Dec 9, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Popping out the carb is a burnt or stuck intake valve . If it backfires through the carb , yes that could be a kick back condition when it fires .


I don't disagree, but it's not likely going to actually run with a burnt or stuck valve. It won't build sufficient compression.


----------



## OldSmoke (Dec 9, 2021)

Easy things first. Go get a can of Sea Foam. Fill the tank with fresh gas and a healthy dose of Sea Foam. It might take a tank, but it can help.

Try to find clear gas also known as non-ethanol fuel. Your engine will run much better and won’t gum up. Toss in some Sea Foam to stabilize the fuel as well.


----------



## DougE (Dec 9, 2021)

OldSmoke said:


> Try to find clear gas also known as non-ethanol fuel


This site shows stations that sell Ethanol free gas


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 9, 2021)

Star Tron is the best fuel additive / stabilizer to use YEAR AROUND in your small engines. Local small engine shop got me started using it after Sta-Bil, Seafoam, and other products failed after non season use.  It does stabilize ethanol blended fuels. I use it full strength in every can.  I also use premium no ethanol fuel, but still add the blue juice.
Older carbs can be completely disassembled and cleaned to remove the blue green scale from evaporated ethanol enhanced fuels.
Newer carbs have a lot of hindrances to rebuilding mostly in the idle circuit.  If you cannot remove the idle mixture screw, replace the carburetor.
Oddly, surging in an engine is often caused by a clog in the idle circuit.
I think 

 DougE
 knows the routine of balancing the idle circuit and high-speed circuit for a properly tuned engine


----------



## DougE (Dec 9, 2021)

A lot of these carbs on honda and knockoffs have an access to clean the idle circuit from the top.


----------



## OldSmoke (Dec 9, 2021)

Startron is my choice for marine diesels. It can work wonders if used at every fill. I agree this is the best for long term storage.

For cleaning, I have had good luck with Sea Foam. It doesn’t always work, but enough to try it first.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 9, 2021)

DougE said:


> It won't build sufficient compression.


And that's why it pops out the carb . I'm not saying it has a burnt valve , but bad gas can cause the intake valve to hang open . It will run or try to run in that condition . I only mentioned it because he said it was backfiring . I was just asking if it was out the exhaust or coming back through the carb .


----------



## DougE (Dec 9, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> And that's why it pops out the carb . I'm not saying it has a burnt valve , but bad gas can cause the intake valve to hang open . It will run or try to run in that condition . I only mentioned it because he said it was backfiring . I was just asking if it was out the exhaust or coming back through the carb .


I agree with what you are saying, but I'd put my money on a stopped up carb. I been wrong before, and may be now, but that is mostly what I find wrong with engines that ran fine until they sat for a period of time. This ethanol fuel is hell on carbs.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 9, 2021)

And I agree with you . I just had one that had a hung intake valve and a gummed up carb.  Yes , today's fuel is hell on these .


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 9, 2021)

Call a local parts house or two and ask if they have a product called "Mechanic in a bottle" if they do run down and get a bottle and try using it according to the directions on the label before you mess with it or order a new carb it may surprise you.

Also run ethanol free gas you won't have near as many problems


----------



## DougE (Dec 9, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> And I agree with you . I just had one that had a hung intake valve and a gummed up carb.  Yes , today's fuel is hell on these .


Good dose of brake kleen through the intake port should sort the gummed up valve. lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 9, 2021)

All right guys, start yelling at me now, I have it coming!    Sorry I can't help so much with your carburetor repair,  wished I  could but don't know enough about them. But do know it can be cured without replacing the whole carb. I'm a farmer, I raise corn, I have ran ethanol fuel in my vehicles for 30 years, with no issues.  Yes I do know it's harder on small engines but a small amount of sea foam in each fill up does wonders.
Hope ya get it running!  Winter storm warning for us tomorrow... 5 to 10 inches of snow with 30 mph winds. Today was calm, sunny, and mid 50s. 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Dec 9, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> All right guys, start yelling at me now, I have it coming!    Sorry I can't help so much with your carburetor repair,  wished I  could but don't know enough about them. But do know it can be cured without replacing the whole carb. I'm a farmer, I raise corn, I have ran ethanol fuel in my vehicles for 30 years, with no issues.  Yes I do know it's harder on small engines but a small amount of sea foam in each fill up does wonders.
> Hope ya get it running!  Winter storm warning for us tomorrow... 5 to 10 inches of snow with 30 mph winds. Today was calm, sunny, and mid 50s.
> 
> Ryan


Fortunately there ain't too many gas tractors left around. I will grant you that when one of my diesels tear up, it gets into my pockets a whole lot quicker. lol Diesels are expensive to work on even when I'm the mechanic. I said earlier that I did head gaskets on my chevy duramax and parts alone ran me nearly 3 grand. I didn't cheap out on anything and did it right, though.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 9, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> ...
> I'm a farmer, I raise corn, I have ran ethanol fuel in my vehicles for 30 years, with no issues.  Yes I do know it's harder on small engines but a small amount of sea foam in each fill up does wonders.
> Hope ya get it running!  Winter storm warning for us tomorrow... 5 to 10 inches of snow with 30 mph winds. Today was calm, sunny, and mid 50s.
> 
> Ryan


Ryan and all
Ethanol blended fuel is not harder on the basic engine function than basic unleaded fuel.
Ethanol blends causes gunking from non use and erodes gaskets.  Ethanol in fuel takes in water the longer it sits in the tank or can.

Corn is a four letter word for wheat, soybean, and sugar beet growers.
The beet pulp after the sugar extraction goes to an ethanol plant.  The ethanol goes to Commifornia as it is the greenest to meet their rules.



DougE said:


> Fortunately there ain't too many gas tractors left around. I will grant you that when one of my diesels tear up, it gets into my pockets a whole lot quicker. lol Diesels are expensive to work on even when I'm the mechanic. I said earlier that I did head gaskets on my chevy duramax and parts alone ran me nearly 3 grand. I didn't cheap out on anything and did it right, though.


The head studs were probably most of the parts parts bill?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 9, 2021)

DougE said:


> Fortunately there ain't too many gas tractors left around. I will grant you that when one of my diesels tear up, it gets into my pockets a whole lot quicker. lol Diesels are expensive to work on even when I'm the mechanic. I said earlier that I did head gaskets on my chevy duramax and parts alone ran me nearly 3 grand. I didn't cheap out on anything and did it right, though.


The ethanol gas just goes in cars and older pickups, plus mowers and such. As my avatar shows all tractors are diesels. Just love my 06 duramax tho, 226,000 miles.  They are a machine!

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Dec 9, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> The head studs were probably most of the parts parts bill?


A fair part of it. ARP studs are a little pricy. Then there were the new injector lines, they weren't cheap. I had a mild surge at idle before I tore it down, so I replaced the fuel pressure regulator while I was in there. that was a couple hundred. There are cheaper fuel pressure regulators out there, but they all got crap reviews, so I went with the OEM Bosch regulator. I had coolant getting in the crank case. The oil cooler was blown, so that was the first thing replaced. Coolant loss got better after that, but didn't go away and I also actually had pressure in my cooling system after the cooler replacement, but it wasn't the whole problem. I also replaced the water pump while it was tore down to eliminate the possibility that coolant was getting into the crank case from there. I got screwed when I traded my old Dodge Cummins to the Chevy, but the coolant loss was slow enough that it took awhile to figure out it was going into the crank case. Rather than put fresh oil in it and trade it back off and have someone else get screwed, I bit the bullet and fixed it. I'd have a hard time sleeping knowing someone else got screwed. I couldda done the same thing the last guy did and traded it on a fresh oil change. Nobody would have caught it, but I gotta live with myself.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 9, 2021)

Ryan if you lived in Florida you'd have a different take on ethanol gas. It about crippled the pleasure boat industry it "cleaned" fuel tanks and clogged fuel lines, filters and such. Add to that it broke down those fuel lines that weren't designed for it. For quite awhile you couldn't get a boat into the shop to get it fixed they were so backed up. Many fuel tanks either cleaned or replaced over time pretty much all fuel hoses replaced. It also did a number in the old cars. More modern vehicles ran fine on it unless you didn't drive your vehicle for extended periods of time then you didn't just have the carb problems we were used to you had fuel tanks rusted in tank fuel pumps rusted out. My father had a 1999 Ford F150 that he let sit for long periods I was busy so he had it towed to the local Ford dealer where they had to get the fuel out and replace the tank and fuel pump. He had a motorhome that he let sit as well I drained the about 90 gals of gas/water in the tank dropped the tank which was a royal pain and cleaned the inside the tank the best I could and replaced the fuel pump and put it back in. Well right now it's sitting at my place waiting for me to pull the tank again and replace it when I find a new tank and find help to pull and replace it. I run ethanol in vehicles and that's it utility vehicles, mower, log splitter, chain saws and other equipment all get ethanol free.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 9, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Ryan if you lived in Florida you'd have a different take on ethanol gas. It about crippled the pleasure boat industry it "cleaned" fuel tanks and clogged fuel lines, filters and such. Add to that it broke down those fuel lines that weren't designed for it. For quite awhile you couldn't get a boat into the shop to get it fixed they were so backed up. Many fuel tanks either cleaned or replaced over time pretty much all fuel hoses replaced. It also did a number in the old cars. More modern vehicles ran fine on it unless you didn't drive your vehicle for extended periods of time then you didn't just have the carb problems we were used to you had fuel tanks rusted in tank fuel pumps rusted out. My father had a 1999 Ford F150 that he let sit for long periods I was busy so he had it towed to the local Ford dealer where they had to get the fuel out and replace the tank and fuel pump. He had a motorhome that he let sit as well I drained the about 90 gals of gas/water in the tank dropped the tank which was a royal pain and cleaned the inside the tank the best I could and replaced the fuel pump and put it back in. Well right now it's sitting at my place waiting for me to pull the tank again and replace it when I find a new tank and find help to pull and replace it. I run ethanol in vehicles and that's it utility vehicles, mower, log splitter, chain saws and other equipment all get ethanol free.


Yes I know it's all different to each and every one of us. About tomorrow I might be wishing I was in Florida...how many inches of snow would ya like me to bring along?   

Ryan


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 9, 2021)

Let me know what time you'll be in and I'll cook us something. Be sure to leave all that nasty white stuff up there. 70's and 80's here lowest is 44 for the next 10 days they say


----------



## sandyut (Dec 10, 2021)

great discussion!  and greatly appreciated.  pretty sure it was a gas issue.  the new gas must have dislodged the issue because this morning it ran better than ever.  Had to clear another 8" or so plus the plow pile and it was a snap.  I have some carb cleaner coming and will be buying an aftermarket carb for safety's sake.  we get too much snow to shovel with my bad back.

I was panicking last night, but this discussion helped alot!  thanks to all!


----------



## hammer77 (Dec 10, 2021)

I had a problem with a small engine some years ago and a friend turned me on to Seafoam and I am a believer. My blower would barely stay running after a good treatment ran like new. I now use it in all my small engines as preventive maintenance .


----------



## clifish (Dec 10, 2021)

I was using trufuel on my new Ariens snow blower but the way that think monster drinks it up it got expensive @$24/gallon.  Finally found an ethenal free station and bought 5 gallons, added startron and poof instant truefuel @ at less than $5.00/gal.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 10, 2021)

Always learn in these threads.  Timely, gotta switch out the mowert for the blower.  Will try the Startron.  Blower is getting harder to start.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 10, 2021)

I bought the Sta-Bil Fast Fix cleaner.  I have used their gas stabilizer for years with all my small engine gas and motorcycles with good success.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 10, 2021)

clifish said:


> I was using trufuel on my new Ariens snow blower but the way that think monster drinks it up it got expensive @$24/gallon.  Finally found an ethenal free station and bought 5 gallons, added startron and poof instant truefuel @ at less than $5.00/gal.


I have RealGas available as several stations, but for all my small engines the TruFuel is my go-to.  It has a 2 or 3 year shelf life (unopened) and a 1 season life when opened.   I don't have any gas hogs... ice auger, tiller, leaf blower, and string trimmer. 

For my 2-stroke engines I'm sold on Amsoil 100:1.  I mix it about 85:1 and run one mix in everything.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 10, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I mix it about 85:1



Your not fouling plugs at that ratio ?   Or have a bunch of oil coming out/clogging mufflers ??


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 10, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Your not fouling plugs at that ratio ?   Or have a bunch of oil coming out/clogging mufflers ??


No,  it's the other way around, I have less oil in the gas.   For example, if I have an engine that needs 20:1 (20 parts gas to 1 part oil) and I use Amsoil at 85:1, that's 85 parts gas to 1 part Amsoil. I get better starting, better throttle response, and almost no smoke.  You can mix it closer to what your engine specs call for but check out the info in the link. 

LINK


----------



## OldSmoke (Dec 10, 2021)

Two years ago, I had to rebuild the carbs on every piece of equipment I own. And my outboard three times. That’s like seven rebuilds in one summer. I bought a ultrasonic cleaner since I was doing so many. Sometimes the same carb every month. It seems like that ethanol crap turns into green epoxy overnight.

I switched to non-ethanol fuel and I could not believe how much better everything ran. And, start with one pull. My outboard feels like it has at least 30% more power, idles smoothly, and starts first pull. It’s the only gas the yard and tree guys around here will use. I have had zero issues since switching.

Ethanol fuel has no place in marine engines. It attracts water which causes corrosion. It can also destroy fiberglass fuel tanks. It’s a major safety issue.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 10, 2021)

sandyut said:


> I bought the Sta-Bil Fast Fix cleaner.  I have used their gas stabilizer for years with all my small engine gas and motorcycles with good success.


 
Yes the SB fast fix is good stuff.   If you can't get non-ethanol for the blower buy the "blue" 360 both Sta-bil (vs the Red) and treat it every time. It is made for ethanol gas and the marine environment with higher humidity and potential water in the tank  

PS, I have the same snow blower and had the same issue 2 years ago....SB Fast Fix bingo.........  I wasn't so lucky with my genny, i know run shelf stabilized fuel in my genny because its carb is smaller so smaller "hole" more likely to plug....plug is a full carb and jet clean..... partial run is a Fast Fix......


----------



## forktender (Dec 10, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Mine ran kind of wonky all year last year. I have a huge MTD gold. I had to leave the choke slightly turned a little less than run. It ran ok like that all winter but would idle a little rough at times. Heck I didn’t know you could buy entire replacement carbs so cheap. Wonder if that’s what I need too. I’m about as mechanically inclined as a newborn monkey.


Replacing the carb on most equipment is super easy, and there are YouTube vids to walk you though most applications.


----------



## DougE (Dec 10, 2021)

forktender said:


> Replacing the carb on most equipment is super easy, and there are YouTube vids to walk you though most applications.


Jeff can always load up the snow blower and a bunch of stuff he's cooked up and make a road trip over to KY. I'll fix it for a good meal.


----------



## forktender (Dec 10, 2021)

You're lucky that you live closer than me, or I'd steal your idea.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Dec 11, 2021)

get yourself a set of welding tip cleaner rods, clean out all passages and you should be good to go. And if you want to clean up any tarnish use some carb cleaner will look like new. Been doing this for years.  but the carbs on line are real cheap  they are easy to fix.


----------



## clifish (Dec 11, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> get yourself a set of welding tip cleaner rods, clean out all passages and you should be good to go. And if you want to clean up any tarnish use some carb cleaner will look like new. Been doing this for years.  but the carbs on line are real cheap  they are easy to fix.


Took me less than 20 minutes to replace a neighbors carb with an $18 Amazon one for his blower.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 11, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Yes the SB fast fix is good stuff. If you can't get non-ethanol for the blower buy the "blue" 360 both Sta-bil (vs the Red) and treat it every time. It is made for ethanol gas and the marine environment with higher humidity and potential water in the tank
> 
> PS, I have the same snow blower and had the same issue 2 years ago....SB Fast Fix bingo......... I wasn't so lucky with my genny, i know run shelf stabilized fuel in my genny because its carb is smaller so smaller "hole" more likely to plug....plug is a full carb and jet clean..... partial run is a Fast Fix......


I will look for the blue kind.  Im sure I can buy it online if HD does carry it.  All the winter gas here has ethanol, so its gonna be a thing.



forktender said:


> Replacing the carb on most equipment is super easy, and there are YouTube vids to walk you though most applications.


Yup - already watched the vid super easy.  Im ready.  I was just not thrilled about doing it in a freezing cold garage during a storm, looks like I bought some time for now.



clifish said:


> Took me less than 20 minutes to replace a neighbors carb with an $18 Amazon one for his blower.


Got the $18 dollar one in my cart right now.  we have kids in town and are entertaining through the holidays so it will happen soon.  Maybe not right away tho.

thanks again guys!  I love all the help and support on SMF!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 11, 2021)

I never drain the gas out of any seasonal equipment. I just fill the tank after adding a healthy dose of Sta-Bil Marine grade and run for 5 minutes before putting the machine away. NEVER had a problem .


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 11, 2021)

18+ inches of snow yesterday and early this morning. My 40ish year old snowblower stopped working half way through the job. Might be time for a new one.


----------



## Suprnova74 (Dec 11, 2021)

Once you get it fixed I strongly recommend doing two things.  First is to buy ethanol free gasoline for any lawn/snow power tools.  Second is once you're done with whatever tool for it's season, to drain or run the tool's fuel out.  it will help prevent the issue.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 11, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> welding tip cleaner rods




You have to be VERY careful when using these. Usually the smallest one will not fit in the idle/pilot jet...  Also these cleaners are like files..  they have file like ribs on them..  they will make a larger diameter hole in the jet if you run it in and out to much... Thus making the jet richer and then the machine not run right...  just saying ...  Also have to be careful not to break the tip cleaner off in the jet ...


----------



## DougE (Dec 11, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> You have to be VERY careful when using these. Usually the smallest one will not fit in the idle/pilot jet...  Also these cleaners are like files..  they have file like ribs on them..  they will make a larger diameter hole in the jet if you run it in and out to much... Thus making the jet richer and then the machine not run right...  just saying ...  Also have to be careful not to break the tip cleaner off in the jet ...


The first 1/4 inch or so of the tip cleaners are slick, and I haven't in most cases, had to shove them in far enough to get to the file like part of the tip cleaner. You're only trying to poke the crud out of the holes so it can be blown out with carb cleaner, not ream them out.


----------



## radioguy (Dec 11, 2021)

I run ethanol free fuel in all my small engines.  Check this website out.  They also have an app for your phone.






						Pure-gas.org - ethanol-free gasoline in the U.S. and Canada
					

Pure-gas.org is the definitive web site listing stations that sell pure gasoline in the U.S. and Canada.




					www.pure-gas.org
				




RG


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 11, 2021)

radioguy said:


> I run ethanol free fuel in all my small engines.  Check this website out.  They also have an app for your phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great website.  My hometown source wasn't listed so I made the entry.
If one has trouble finding ethanol free fuel at the gas pump, try your local airport.  You'll pay sky high prices, but still cheaper than truFuel


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 11, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> try your local airport




Isn't that leaded tho ??


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 11, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> ....
> If one has trouble finding ethanol free fuel at the gas pump, try your local airport.  You'll pay sky high prices, but still cheaper than truFuel





JckDanls 07 said:


> Isn't that leaded tho ??


Possibly. There is 95 no lead and 99 LL
A small engine will be just fine on leaded fuel.



bigfurmn said:


> 18+ inches of snow yesterday and early this morning. My 40ish year old snowblower stopped working half way through the job. Might be time for a new one.


That sucks meaning doesn't blow. Last I lived in the Twin Cities, the snowfalls all arrived in 16+ dumps.


----------



## DougE (Dec 11, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> 18+ inches of snow yesterday and early this morning. My 40ish year old snowblower stopped working half way through the job. Might be time for a new one.


I'd try to keep it going if possible. Nothing made today will come close to the quality of your old machine.


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 11, 2021)

DougE said:


> I'd try to keep it going if possible. Nothing made today will come close to the quality of your old machine.


I agree. I just think it's beyond repair. 5HP Briggs &Straton can't even get the rope to pull. Guess it's decsion time.


----------



## clifish (Dec 11, 2021)

DougE said:


> I'd try to keep it going if possible. Nothing made today will come close to the quality of your old machine.


Agree on that.  I did not  have the luxury of a classic one to hold on too.  I had an American made Arians shipped from an authorized dealer in Chicago to my place in NY.  I was not going to settle for a big box store, Chinese version of Arians they sell now.  This thing is a beast!


----------



## DougE (Dec 11, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> I agree. I just think it's beyond repair. 5HP Briggs &Straton can't even get the rope to pull. Guess it's decsion time.


Get ya a predator engine from harbor freight. I put one on my old roto tiller a couple years ago and it starts in 2 -- 3 pulls max. I don't use the walk behind tiller much anymore since I got the 7 foot 3 point tiller for my tractor. Yeah, I'm getting lazy in my old age. My tiller had a 5 horse briggs. The predator is 6.5, but same shaft size as the engine it replaced.


----------



## clifish (Dec 11, 2021)

DougE said:


> Get ya a predator engine from harbor freight. I put one on my old roto tiller a couple years ago and it starts in 2 -- 3 pulls max. I don't use the walk behind tiller much anymore since I got the 7 foot 3 point tiller for my tractor. Yeah, I'm getting lazy in my old age. My tiller had a 5 horse briggs. The predator is 6.5, but same shaft size as the engine it replaced.


I have heard good things about those motors if that is what is needed,  but I like your overkill thinking with the tractor


----------



## DougE (Dec 11, 2021)

clifish said:


> I have heard good things about those motors if that is what is needed,  but I like your overkill thinking with the tractor


Not sure it's overkill lol. it took about 3 hours to till the whole thing with the walk behind. Now about an hour or less depending on how much of a pain in the ass the tiller wants to be when hooking it to the tractor.

Right after I repainted it.


----------



## DougE (Dec 11, 2021)

clifish said:


> I have heard good things about those motors if that is what is needed


The predator sold by HF is basically a Honda knockoff, and from what I've read, a lot of the internals interchange. I haven't seen much negative about them other than, well, China. But honestly, no matter what you buy these days, the Chinese got their hand in it somewhere. I've bought quite a few things that are made in the USA, but sourced from global materials, and can pretty safely bet I know the source of those materials.


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 11, 2021)

Looks like they have an 8HP version too. Wonder if I could toss the snow back at the snowplow with that?


----------



## DougE (Dec 11, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Looks like they have an 8HP version too. Wonder if I could toss the snow back at the snowplow with that?


Maybe throw it all the way back to China.


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 11, 2021)

DougE said:


> Maybe throw it all the way back to China.


I just wanna scare the guy, not kill him.
Get the big pile in front of my neighbors place not mine.


----------



## forktender (Dec 12, 2021)

I live in sunny CA, what is this snow stuff you guys speak of???


----------



## OldSmoke (Dec 12, 2021)

forktender said:


> I live in sunny CA, what is this snow stuff you guys speak of???



It’s an annual ritual where all the guys stand around in freezing blizzards and brag about their snowblowers.

This thread has four pages of replies about a carburetor. Hell, they are just getting warmed up. Wait till they get to cup holders and enclosed cabs.


----------



## clifish (Dec 12, 2021)

OldSmoke said:


> It’s an annual ritual where all the guys stand around in freezing blizzards and brag about their snowblowers.
> 
> This thread has four pages of replies about a carburetor. Hell, they are just getting warmed up. Wait till they get to cup holders and enclosed cabs.


yeah we stick our cans of beer in the snow until we finish using the blower...well almost wait till we finish


----------



## OldSmoke (Dec 12, 2021)

clifish said:


> yeah we stick our cans of beer in the snow until we finish using the blower...well almost wait till we finish



So in the spring, after the snow melts, there are empty beer cans rolling around all over the place?  

Interesting place. I must visit sometime.


----------



## forktender (Dec 13, 2021)

Another thing you can try before you go tearing into the carb, start the engine with the air filter/ cleaner off of it. Get up as many RPMs as you can, then snuff the engine out by covering the throat of the carb with the palm of your hand or a wadded up shop rag. Do this a 5 or 6 times and see if it helps. What you're doing is creating vacuum inside the engine, which may suck the gunk out of the tiny fuel passages.
I've done this on lawn mowers, chain saws and outboard motors with success.
It's quick, easy and doesn't cost a penny, good luck.
Dan


----------



## zwiller (Dec 13, 2021)

Any preference how to use Sea Foam?  I have used Stabil 360 a few years now but I think the damage is done on my blower and edger.  Always starts but have to mess with the choke to keep them going.  Definitely gonna do the 

 forktender
 trick.


----------



## OldSmoke (Dec 13, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Any preference how to use Sea Foam?



Drain the old gas from the tank and carb bowl and put in a small amount of fresh fuel. It depends on how large your fuel tank is if you are dosing the engine. If you are putting it in the engine tank, give it a decent dose, much more than the instructions. Run or crank it enough to fill the carb bowl. Let it set a few hours to soak, then try to run it again. While it is setting, clean and gap the spark plug. If it has a fuel filter, you may need to change it. Any crud in the tank will get cleaned too, and can clog the filter. Good luck!


----------



## sandyut (Dec 15, 2021)

Good this the Sta-Bil fast fix worked with fresh gas...got 18" of snow overnight and it started with rain so super heavy.  burned a few gallons through it with no issues.  3 of m y neighbors have their blowers in the shop, so I blew their snow too.  the plow pile in front of the driveways was over 24" and turning to ice.  My beasty blower handled it no problem, thank god.  While messing with the carb, i think i turned up the governor a smidge and its running a touch faster which is very nice.  I think it was too low before, might be tough high now...may mess with it more after the storms pass - more snow coming tomorrow.  we need the snow and water super bad - so no complaints there.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Dec 15, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> You have to be VERY careful when using these. Usually the smallest one will not fit in the idle/pilot jet...  Also these cleaners are like files..  they have file like ribs on them..  they will make a larger diameter hole in the jet if you run it in and out to much... Thus making the jet richer and then the machine not run right...  just saying ...  Also have to be careful not to break the tip cleaner off in the jet ...


you use them if the jet or the ventura are clogged, carb cleaner does the rest.  been doing this for about 55 years without a problem.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 15, 2021)

Yeah!
My snowblower is across the street with the kids along with his 50 hp Boomer 





sandyut said:


> Good this the Sta-Bil fast fix worked with fresh gas...
> ...
> While messing with the carb, i think i turned up the governor a smidge and its running a touch faster which is very nice.  I think it was too low before, might be tough high now...may mess with it more after the storms pass - more snow coming tomorrow.  we need the snow and water super bad - so no complaints there.


 I used to bump up the governor when I worked on snow blower engines.
Next spring when the snow is gone, I recommend changing the fuel line.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 16, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I used to bump up the governor when I worked on snow blower engines.
> Next spring when the snow is gone, I recommend changing the fuel line.


I like it running a little faster.  the orginal setting was just kinda putzing around.  now it means business.

in the off season im thinking ill replace the carb, fuel lines, filter, valve the whole deal.  Ive had the blower more than ten years.the Amazon kits have all these in one item purchase for ~$18.  seems easy enough.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 16, 2021)

Daddy always told me... "Cheap's not good... and...  Goods not cheap" ...  just saying ...


----------



## sandyut (Dec 16, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> "Cheap's not good... and... Goods not cheap"


I generally agree with this, but the OEM carb is like $30 with no other parts and over 500 people give the Amazon one 4.7 stars.  I kinda doubt there is much difference.


----------



## OldSmoke (Dec 16, 2021)

Glad to hear you got it working!


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 16, 2021)

sandyut said:


> ...
> in the off season im thinking ill replace the carb, fuel lines, filter, valve the whole deal.  Ive had the blower more than ten years.the Amazon kits have all these in one item purchase for ~$18.  seems easy enough.


 I rebuilt the carb and replaced the fuel line in my 25 year old snapper a couple years ago.  Ran like a champ before, but I knew the fuel line was degraded, but carb kit was only $8
Previous owner added a fuel shut off in the fuel line.  I always run the carb dry after every use.



sandyut said:


> I generally agree with this, but the OEM carb is like $30 with no other parts and over 500 people give the Amazon one 4.7 stars.  I kinda doubt there is much difference.


I repaired a Stihl string trimmer last fall.  Went to small engine shop for a carb kit.  He doesn't stock $16 kits, but does stock new OEM carbs for $30
I should have ordered an Amazon.  Same Chinese carb without the $15 Stihl box.



JckDanls 07 said:


> Daddy always told me... "Cheap's not good... and...  Goods not cheap" ...  just saying ...


In competitive motorsport there is a saying:
Fast (longest pull, Win, etc)
Cheap
Reliable
Pick 2


----------



## DougE (Dec 16, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Daddy always told me... "Cheap's not good... and...  Goods not cheap" ...  just saying ...


I bought a chinese knockoff gearhead for my straight shaft Stihl trimmer off Amazon at the recommendation of one of the local Stihl dealers, and it's actually built a little better than the original one that came on it. As an added bonus, it came with the hardware to install a blade, which is something I needed for cutting heavier stuff around the farm. The guard had to be somewhat reworked to make it fit, but it works fine. I have a whole season of weedeating on the gearhead so far, and I reckon I got my 30 bucks worth out of it, since I think the dealer charges around what I have in the gearhead just for the hardware to install a blade in place of the string head.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 17, 2022)

Ok so we limped along after the gas treatment till I broke my leg, then the SB sat and now its all f’ed again.  Surging, wont idle, etc.

I gave up and bought a $15 replacement carb off Amazon.  It’s like new!!!!   Just ordered a spare.  For $15 its a no brainer and very easy to replace.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 17, 2022)

I should have done this back when it started….  We can’t be without the SB.  Even if its a couple times a year. When we get slammed you are housebound Without a SB.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 19, 2022)

sandyut said:


> I should have done this back when it started….  We can’t be without the SB.  Even if its a couple times a year. When we get slammed you are housebound Without a SB.


I wish there was a ironic like to your post. A few recommended this fix.
Replace the fuel line once you get past hurtles of need and medical handicap. Fuel line replacement can be a lengthy process


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 19, 2022)

Glad you got it going. Its "hell" when you need and don't have.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 19, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> I wish there was a ironic like to your post. A few recommended this fix.


I know I know...  I was being lazy and want to try the gas additive.


----------

